

 DC Startup Weekend (August 13th to 15th) - RKlophaus
http://dc.startupweekend.org

======
portman
Yay, frontpage!

This would be a great opportunity for HN'ers from DC to self-identify. There
aren't many (any?) of us.

~~~
RKlophaus
Actually, there are many of us: <http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NOVA-DC>

130 so far and growing. 25 attended the last meetup (last week).

~~~
spoiledtechie
It was a good meetup. I actually wouldn't mind doing it every other week or
soo. Good people.

